# 2017 3 day Federal Red Snapper Season



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Made it through the storm and brought home red snappers 😁🏋🎣 AJ was released. So PLEASE don't call FWC lolololol









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Love to see those smiles.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Rastaman said:


> Love to see those smiles.


Yes Rastaman that's why I love what I do 😁 they had a blast. And so did we. 🏋😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like a great day with the family and some nice snappers. Couldn't help but notice the license plate hanging near the center console. Nice to see in God We Trust at eye level. Thanks for sharing your report.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

reely blessed said:


> Looks like a great day with the family and some nice snappers. Couldn't help but notice the license plate hanging near the center console. Nice to see in God We Trust at eye level. Thanks for sharing your report.


God is my all Reely blessed. Without him I am NOTHING. Plus he saved us today 😁 boat had 3 inches of water from the storm 12 miles out. Two children. Much praying was going down. Water pumped out and 2 red snapper 33 and 28 and they smiles tells the story Sir 😁🏋🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌🙌 stay blessed and hope to see you out on the water. Would love to met and Fish with you any day.    

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you made it back in safely my friend!! I have had some trips when you know the Big Man got you back in to fish another day!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice snappers, I see a Spaniard pokin his head out.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job...better smiles! If I may offer a friendly suggestion, never leave the dock with a bag of ice. It is best to completely and immediately cover your fish. I did like you and used as little ice as possible until someone showed me why I should do different. 

Not trying to pry and I'm no expert, just thought I'd pass along the advice I got that really made a big difference in my fish quality. 

Again...nice job on the fish and smiles.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Great job...better smiles! If I may offer a friendly suggestion, never leave the dock with a bag of ice. It is best to completely and immediately cover your fish. I did like you and used as little ice as possible until someone showed me why I should do different.
> 
> Not trying to pry and I'm no expert, just thought I'd pass along the advice I got that really made a big difference in my fish quality.
> 
> Again...nice job on the fish and smiles.


You forgot another just as important for the quality of the fish, Always gut and rinse the fish as soon as you catch them then Ice them good. Digestive fluids migrate into the meat as soon as they die.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> Nice snappers, I see a Spaniard pokin his head out.


Yes he was caught trying to eat our bonita so he join in with the Red snappers too lol 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Great job...better smiles! If I may offer a friendly suggestion, never leave the dock with a bag of ice. It is best to completely and immediately cover your fish. I did like you and used as little ice as possible until someone showed me why I should do different.
> 
> Not trying to pry and I'm no expert, just thought I'd pass along the advice I got that really made a big difference in my fish quality.
> 
> Again...nice job on the fish and smiles.


We had 3 bags of Ice. And thank you for reminding me. When we got back to take the pictues the fish was on top of the 2 bags in it. I should have and nexr time place them under the ice. Thank you and please keep education me. I need all the advice i can get 😁🎣🎣🎣🎣

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

sealark said:


> You forgot another just as important for the quality of the fish, Always gut and rinse the fish as soon as you catch them then Ice them good. Digestive fluids migrate into the meat as soon as they die.


Is that legal? I can gut a fish? I though you had to leave it whole till we landed the boat on shore? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Lexcore. Heck, it made me smile just seeing your kids smile!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome pics capt! suggest you get another bilge pump as a backup, never know when the main will crap out.
My kids have been fishing since they were little as well, always great to see them smile!

Good question on gutting fish, is that legal?


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Great trip Lex. Thanks for posting. I like the KW in your avatar . I have a Sportsman . I have had several days like you described. God is an ever present help in times of trouble. Sign I saw the other day said "If God is your co-pilot, swap seats". AMEN!! "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

H2OMARK said:


> Thanks for the report Lexcore. Heck, it made me smile just seeing your kids smile!


You welcome they was excited and the storms made them more happier lol they really made it fun in sone ruff weather. 😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

bcahn said:


> Awesome pics capt! suggest you get another bilge pump as a backup, never know when the main will crap out.
> My kids have been fishing since they were little as well, always great to see them smile!
> 
> Good question on gutting fish, is that legal?


Thank you i will. Good advice bcahn.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Glad ya braved the weather and caught some snaps!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Dmoney said:


> Great trip Lex. Thanks for posting. I like the KW in your avatar . I have a Sportsman . I have had several days like you described. God is an ever present help in times of trouble. Sign I saw the other day said "If God is your co-pilot, swap seats". AMEN!! "Keep a line in the water" Fishin'Don


Yes Sir. I am the follower Gid is the pilot and leader. That was a good quote Dmoney. We have had our KW since Niv 2008. She is a good solid boat. Handle heavy seas very well. We love her. 3 God fearing men are co-owners so the cost is low. We havent had any problems with each other in 9 year of ownership. Because of who we all Sir. Yep God is the Pilot in our lives 😁🙌🙌🙌 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

NoCatch said:


> Glad ya braved the weather and caught some snaps!


Thank You. Yep it was worth it the smiles on they face tell the story 😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I think it's ok to gut them as long as you don't cut them so they can't be measured. They just want to check & make sure they are legal size.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes it's legal to gut and on commercial boats it's a requirement. If you don't gut certain fish the fish house wont buy it. Also on overnight trips it's a good idea to gut on one side of the center line and when Icing put the slit on the bottom so it drains all the liquid out.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've noticed on the tuna fishing show they cut off one side of the gill plate & pack it with ice.

Does that help the fish quality?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> I think it's ok to gut them as long as you don't cut them so they can't be measured. They just want to check & make sure they are legal size.


Cool thank you now I know 😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

sealark said:


> Yes it's legal to gut and on commercial boats it's a requirement. If you don't gut certain fish the fish house wont buy it. Also on overnight trips it's a good idea to gut on one side of the center line and when Icing put the slit on the bottom so it drains all the liquid out.


Thank you old man of the sea knowledge sealant. Cool. I will remember this next time we catch those huge red snappers 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

9
apouz

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> I've noticed on the tuna fishing show they cut off one side of the gill plate & pack it with ice.
> 
> Does that help the fish quality?


Good point stc1993 Iseen that on wicky tuna Show. 😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

stc1993 said:


> I've noticed on the tuna fishing show they cut off one side of the gill plate & pack it with ice.
> 
> Does that help the fish quality?


With the big tunas usually they brain them, gut them then pack them with ice to drop the core temp as quick as possible. That way there is no chance for any deterioration of the meat, oilier fish don't hold up as well as non so when your talking hundreds to thousands of dollars depending on the quality of the meat, it's an important step.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

MrFish49 said:


> With the big tunas usually they brain them, gut them then pack them with ice to drop the core temp as quick as possible. That way there is no chance for any deterioration of the meat, oilier fish don't hold up as well as non so when your talking hundreds to thousands of dollars depending on the quality of the meat, it's an important step.


Thank you MrFish49 good info. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

